# Naekid - your incorrect.



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice to see you blocked any replies to my previous thread, I did my research BEFORE i posted. I live in GA, and in GA lock pick sets are legal to own. There is no state requirements in licensing such as CA. To own them and use on your own property or to gain access to your own property is not illegal. Use of them to gain access to other's property is a felony in all states. Btw so is using a crowbar or bolt cutters... Which many threads have suggested having for prepping needs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://bonehuntersunited.proboards.com/index.cgi?

Sounds like you'll like it there too. 

I'm in Ga. too, he's right.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

invision said:


> Nice to see you blocked any replies to my previous thread, I did my research BEFORE i posted. I live in GA, and in GA lock pick sets are legal to own. There is no state requirements in licensing such as CA. To own them and use on your own property or to gain access to your own property is not illegal. Use of them to gain access to other's property is a felony in all states. Btw so is using a crowbar or bolt cutters... Which many threads have suggested having for prepping needs.


Hasn't this bit of necrophiliac-bestiality (beating a dead horse  ) been covered more than a few times over the years now? :dunno:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Magnus, will check it out...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

invision said:


> Nice to see you blocked any replies to my previous thread, I did my research BEFORE i posted. I live in GA, and in GA lock pick sets are legal to own. There is no state requirements in licensing such as CA. To own them and use on your own property or to gain access to your own property is not illegal. Use of them to gain access to other's property is a felony in all states. Btw so is using a crowbar or bolt cutters... Which many threads have suggested having for prepping needs.


Thank you for sharing your knowledge, but, if you really did your research before you posted, you will have noticed that this topic has been posted here on the forum several times and during the previously posted topics it was discovered that those tools are not only illegal to use in many states, some states have placed them on the prohibited-list.

If you are caught with the tools in the great state of NewYork, you go directly to jail, you do not pass go and you do not collect $200. Many of the NE-states have similar rules in effect. Many other countries (remember, this is an INTERNATIONAL SITE) also have similar rules on even the possession of those tools.

Therefore, topics such as that do not belong on a preparedness-site as it can and will cause many problems for the membership.

Thank you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This whole thing seems like something that should have been handled via PM and not via posting a thread.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm faily new here but I'd take the same idea of what is illegal in deferent states then half of the threads here should be closed. Guns, knifes, ammo, collecting water even. Not trying to stir any pots but just wondering what can and can't be posted.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I would be almost willing to bet that the fine for lockpicks is smaller than getting busted collecting water in some states.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Invision, Naekid and *Andi have a lot of work here moderating. If your post was shut down, you could have sent them a PM instead of airing your discontent on the public forum. 

And, BTW, your grammar sucks! Your= possession, You're=you are.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Brass knuckles and switchblades are legal LOCALLY too.

nobody loves grammar Nazis kejmack. 

Here, now EVERYBODY can see who can have what:
http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread.asp?fid=1&threadid=39479


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea I is living in Louisina not law here.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

As for grammar, typing on iPad stinks sometimes... And I apologize for the outburst, it seemed wrong considering the other topics and posts on here. My apologizes if I offended anyone. Also to clarify I wouldn't trust everything on here or any forum for that matter to be legit in regards to law. What I checked was ga code which is what I would be concerned with being from Ga. Make sense?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NOT to some, but they won't matter.LOL


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

It is actually kinda simple to figure out what is allowed where. If you are in a red state, chances are it is either legal, or you can get a permit for it. If you live in a blue state, just walk to the jailhouse.

I remember a fine officer once telling me that after he pulled someone over (and having probable cause) searched the car, found a crowbar, work gloves and a screwdriver busted the guy for possession of burglary devices.

Hmm I have the above, knife, ratchet set, hammer, mini sledge, 1 gal compressor, brad nailer, power sander, a shackle I have yet to get on the wifes SUV, shovel, car seat, kids bike helmets, stereo wires, 72 hour food bar, water, tow rope, extra shirt..... ehh I can explain all that...... oh crap there are Rick Santorum signs in there too! I am so screwed!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

There are threads about how to steal gas and cannibalism and wife beating but no lock picks. Lol


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone seen my dirty undies? I think I left them out while I was doing laundry! :lolsmash:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

invision said:


> Nice to see you blocked any replies to my previous thread, I did my research BEFORE i posted. I live in GA, and in GA lock pick sets are legal to own. There is no state requirements in licensing such as CA. To own them and use on your own property or to gain access to your own property is not illegal. Use of them to gain access to other's property is a felony in all states. Btw so is using a crowbar or bolt cutters... Which many threads have suggested having for prepping needs.





Magus said:


> Brass knuckles and switchblades are legal LOCALLY too.
> 
> nobody loves grammar Nazis kejmack.
> 
> ...


wow, looks like it IS illegal to possess that stuff in GA... gulag for one to five years  :nuts:

idk how they prove 'intent' tho... :dunno: :gaah:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Magus said:


> nobody loves grammar Nazis kejmack.


I LOVE making fun of grammar Nazis... Unfortunately, there was nothing obvious in his post


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Kinda make me wonder what they thin a me eh?:lolsmash:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I played around with them. They suck unless you really really practice with them. Bolt cutters and crowbars are easier and take less practice. BTW kejmack, that error you pointed out was actually a spelling error and not grammar. Incorrect grammar would have been more typical of old coot postings!!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh spelling doesn't count in my book.. Hell the auto-type on iPad stink too.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

invision said:


> Nice to see you blocked any replies to my previous thread, I did my research BEFORE i posted. I live in GA, and in GA lock pick sets are legal to own. There is no state requirements in licensing such as CA. To own them and use on your own property or to gain access to your own property is not illegal. Use of them to gain access to other's property is a felony in all states. Btw so is using a crowbar or bolt cutters... Which many threads have suggested having for prepping needs.


It seems pretty stupid to make a brand new thread in order to publicly tell someone they were wrong about something.

The fact is, even though burglary tools are legal in most states, your intent for those tools is in fact to commit crimes, isn't it?

So are you that sensitive about being considered a criminal that you have to split hairs like a theologian? Is this your way of justifying yourself? I'm not buying it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Theriot said:


> I would be almost willing to bet that the fine for lockpicks is smaller than getting busted collecting water in some states.


That's pretty ridiculous. Owning burglary tools that are used in the commission of a crime is not morally different than collecting rainwater in Oregon? Remind me to never buy a used car from you.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Wait a second, let me check something quick...



...nope, this ain't the third grade. Hmm...


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

BillS said:


> That's pretty ridiculous. Owning burglary tools that are used in the commission of a crime is not morally different than collecting rainwater in Oregon? Remind me to never buy a used car from you.


I was making a statement about the goverment and how they see and punish different crimes. Not that I think they are the same.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I owned a car jimmy stick back in the early 90s I bought from a traveling tool sale show for $8. I had no intent but figured what the hell. It sat on a self for over a year till one day the neighbor was outside in a panic. She had locked her keys and baby in her car. There was no such thing as pops a lock. You would have to wait for a police officer to arrive. Took about two mins. to open it but the police didn't get there for fifteen. I used it again two other times with no baby involved but it was well worth the money. Now for lock picks, when we crafts and trades and just plain know how lock picking could come in handy. Just another resource someone may pay for knowledge. I see it like a gun. The tool doesn't have intent. Only the user.

I wonder if the earlier mention incident would happen to today instead of the police saying good job he would haul me off in cuffs for even owner it.


----------



## niteman007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Of course if we are actively using our "prepped" gear..... The legality of said gear is mute... We prep for a disaster when there is a collapse of society due to a natural or man made disaster. When society collapses, the legal system is going to collapse as well. The "law" will be the law of the old west.... 

Law 1: protect yourself and family
Law 2: protect yourself and family
Law 3: refer to laws 1&2


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Local cop tells me[grain of salt..]ANY tool you have on you at the time of committing a crime[even traffic.]is a burglary tool.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, but how many on here are going to be in the act of committing a crime in today's world? I would hope the answer is zero.

If the SHTF and it's a free for all situation aka strongest survive, its a different situation. Family and friends first and foremost. I don't plan on running wild taking what I need from the weaker, but if someone comes to try to take from me, I will be looking through their stuff first, I guaranty it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I carry a firearm. If I have during the commission of a crime, it's a felony. How is having a firearm different then a lock pick set? (and yes I know 2A doesn't protect the lock pick tools, but is it really any different?)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> I carry a firearm. If I have during the commission of a crime, it's a felony. How is having a firearm different then a lock pick set? (and yes I know 2A doesn't protect the lock pick tools, but is it really any different?)


"I was picking that lock in *self defense*, your Honor." :dunno: :lolsmash:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Theriot said:


> I owned a car jimmy stick back in the early 90s I bought from a traveling tool sale show for $8. I had no intent but figured what the hell. It sat on a self for over a year till one day the neighbor was outside in a panic. She had locked her keys and baby in her car. There was no such thing as pops a lock. You would have to wait for a police officer to arrive. Took about two mins. to open it but the police didn't get there for fifteen. I used it again two other times with no baby involved but it was well worth the money. Now for lock picks, when we crafts and trades and just plain know how lock picking could come in handy. Just another resource someone may pay for knowledge. I see it like a gun. The tool doesn't have intent. Only the user.
> 
> I wonder if the earlier mention incident would happen to today instead of the police saying good job he would haul me off in cuffs for even owner it.


Yup, they sure be handy.
I had one fer years an it dissappeared somewhere. Sister in law locked her keys in her truck awhile back. Took a piece a door stop an a brass hook. With a bit a finagelin I hooked the lock an got her in. Sure glad the law didn't drive by bout that time!

Many tools can be made in the home shop.

If the time comes what I really need in somewhere, lock picks be on the bottom a my list cause there be lots a other (faster) ways a gettin in a door. Old maintenance man so I've had some practice!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

For my old line of work, I had a Class 2a bullet proof (resistant) vest with a steal trauma plate. Even having one in the car and getting pulled over for improper lane change would get you a felony charge.

It was legal for me to own because of my work, but cops freak when they see you owning one. Getting rid of it legally was a chore!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Invision, Naekid and *Andi have a lot of work here moderating. If your post was shut down, you could have sent them a PM instead of airing your discontent on the public forum.
> 
> And, BTW, your grammar sucks! Your= possession, You're=you are.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge, but, if you really did your research before you posted, you will have noticed that this topic has been posted here on the forum several times and during the previously posted topics it was discovered that those tools are not only illegal to use in many states, some states have placed them on the prohibited-list.
> 
> If you are caught with the tools in the great state of NewYork, you go directly to jail, you do not pass go and you do not collect $200. Many of the NE-states have similar rules in effect. Many other countries (remember, this is an INTERNATIONAL SITE) also have similar rules on even the possession of those tools.
> 
> ...


I guess discussing the purchase of magazines that hold over 10 rounds are off limits? They're prohibited is some states so following your logic....

Guess what. There are members from other countries as well. Shall we limit discussion of topics that aren't allowed in their countries as well. In the UK, pellet guns fall under the firearms act.



> the legal maximum for an unlicensed air rifle is 12 ftlb which from changing round the above formula, gives the approximate values as follows:-
> A .22 pellet weighing 14.4 grains, maximum permissible speed is 612 ft/sec
> A .177 pellet weighing 7.9 grains, maximum permissible speed is 826 ft/sec
> The corresponding figures for a pistol are 433 ft/sec for a .22 and 584 ft/sec for a .177


That's only part of it. I suppose my beeman is off limits for discussion. Before you say most don't live in the UK I'll remind you that I don't live in California.

You're the mod though. People who live in areas that restrict certain things have the choice of participating or ignoring the topic. If you forbid those topics for people who aren't subjected to those rules, you have taken the decision away from them and made it yourself. Eliminating topics that are perfectly legal, non offensive and potentially helpful.

Once the overzealous censorship begins, where does it stop?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> It seems pretty stupid to make a brand new thread in order to publicly tell someone they were wrong about something.
> 
> The fact is, even though burglary tools are legal in most states, your intent for those tools is in fact to commit crimes, isn't it?
> 
> So are you that sensitive about being considered a criminal that you have to split hairs like a theologian? Is this your way of justifying yourself? I'm not buying it.


Is this topic forbidden by the rules of the site? It would be a stretch to classify this as discussion of illegal activities since it's not illegal in many states.

Radar detectors are illegal in VA. Should we not talk about them? What purpose do they serve but to allow someone to break the law? Do you consider everyone who owns a radar detector a criminal?

Whatever your moral belief is about lock picks doesn't matter one iota. I looked at the locked thread and would like to know how you were able to ascertain his intent from what he posted. You have nothing to base your assumption on other than him asking others for their opinions. Nothing was stated or *implied* about the usage yet you *inferred* that his intent was burglary.

You accuse him of splitting hairs like a theologian while doing your best to respond like a yellow journalist.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought this hunk of crap got deleted/moved?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> I thought this hunk of crap got deleted/moved?


If only we were that fortunate...  :nuts: :gaah:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*SIGH*
All together now, loud and proud...
*
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
DEAD TOPIC!
*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets just bury this poor dead horse!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SOLD!!! :kiss:


----------

